# Look - Five New Baby Giants!!!



## TNTreeHugger (May 16, 2017)

Five of my Giant Sequoiadendron seeds have sprouted!!! (I think I planted ten)
So excited!! 

I bought the seeds on ebay and followed directions exactly:
Soaked them in water for 24 hours
Put them in with moistened pearlite in a ziploc baggie in the fridg for four weeks
Set them in potting soil, mixed with some of the pearlite, in the trays and put the tray inside a larger baggie in front of a window.
Voila!!
About seven day, and they are up!

Wondering... how long should I leave them in the tray before transplanting?
What size container should I transplant them to?
When would it be safe to transplant into the ground?


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 16, 2017)

#6 has popped up since I posted this!


----------



## Heffalump (May 16, 2017)

What are their names?


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 16, 2017)

Heffalump said:


> What are their names?


Why, how nice of you to notice and comment on my new babies! 
I haven't named them yet - waiting to see if they survive. 

I did find their next new home while shopping in town today...


----------



## Dave Hadden (May 17, 2017)

Worst looking pot plants ever!!! 








Take care.


----------



## anlrolfe (May 17, 2017)

Got a big greenhouse?


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 17, 2017)

You guys are making fun of my little sprouts!? :****you:
At least you looked.


----------



## Jason Douglas (May 17, 2017)

Your little sprouts are lovely.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 17, 2017)

Jason Douglas said:


> Your little sprouts are lovely.


Thank you. 
There are seven now.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 4, 2017)

Seven was a piece of grass and six expired so I'm down to five now... but they are all doing well and are putting out their second set of leaves! 
I may be simpleminded, but I'm pretty excited about starting from seed something that could live a couple hundred years or more... especially something as special as a giant sequoia.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 4, 2017)

A brief google search comes up with this result.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequoiadendron_giganteum
Is that the species you have?

Whatever you do, please don't plant it anywhere near a property line!!
Seems to always lead to a neighbor cutting roots and limbs, eventually.
I think we've seen a few threads here, covering the battles over that.

Heck. You might even try to be a bit psychic(?) and predict how your land might be divided after you're no longer around.
In my neighborhood, I've seen a nice row of 65~80 year old Oaks, that were set back nicely, only to get torn out for a couple of houses to built.
That's the one of sadder things about how this area is "gentrifying" now.
There was an old (healthy & nicely balanced) 4' diameter tree,
that was where the owls always came to, 
cut down because someone didn't like to see the leaves on their grass.
I offered to come over with my blower (once a week) and help. 
But they wanted the leaves up daily and that just wasn't in my physical abilities anymore.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 4, 2017)

LegDeLimber said:


> A brief google search comes up with this result.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequoiadendron_giganteum
> Is that the species you have?
> 
> ...


People can be real assholes. 

Yes, that's what my trees are.
I don't live in a subdivision and have one neighbor near my property line... and the waterline runs between us, so I won't be planting on that side of the property.
I do, always, look into the future whenever I plant something in my yard, seeing in my minds eye what it will look like fifty, or a hundred years from now.
However, beyond that, I have no control over the future and most especially after I'm dead and gone.
If the next property owner after me wants to cut these down, so be it.
I just might come back and haunt them though. 

I know I am limited to how many I can plant on my 2.5 acres.
I might secretly plant them elsewhere.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 4, 2017)

Pretty cool, hopefully they survive. Maybe in a few centuries when they reach for the stars some of your descendants will be in awe of their size and beauty. the original ones had a beginning at one period in time.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 4, 2017)

stihl sawing said:


> Pretty cool, hopefully they survive. Maybe in a few centuries when they reach for the stars some of your descendants will be in awe of their size and beauty. the original ones had a beginning at one period in time.



Didn't you plant the very first one?

HBD SS


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 5, 2017)

TNTreeHugger said:


> People can be real assholes.
> 
> Yes, that's what my trees are.
> I don't live in a subdivision and have one neighbor near my property line... and the waterline runs between us, so I won't be planting on that side of the property.
> ...


I once secretly planted a species in the courthouse planters still haunts them today


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jun 5, 2017)

Granddaughter's Arbor Day tree from last year.
Red oak.





Was doing very well until the kid I hired got too close and it sucked under his mower.

That was three weeks ago.

Now look!




Twerp is coming up from the stub.[emoji106]


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 5, 2017)

67L36Driver said:


> Granddaughter's Arbor Day tree from last year.
> Red oak.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!
Are you going to let it clump, or make a single leader out of it?

I like to cut back the volunteer maples that come up in my yard, I prefer the clumps.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jun 5, 2017)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Nice!!
> Are you going to let it clump, or make a single leader out of it?
> 
> I like to cut back the volunteer maples that come up in my yard, I prefer the clumps.
> View attachment 583435



I like trees that grow UP! Like the three pin oaks I'll trim off the lower branches until I can't reach them with my HT75.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jun 6, 2017)

TNTreeHugger said:


> You guys are making fun of my little sprouts!? :****you:
> At least you looked.


You have a potty mouth, lol.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 6, 2017)

grizz55chev said:


> You have a potty mouth, lol.


Yes, I do, but I didn't actually spell that one out - I used the cute little emoticon and it was censored.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jun 6, 2017)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Yes, I do, but I didn't actually spell that one out - I used the cute little emoticon and it was censored.


I learned that one too. I like the emoticon better.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 12, 2017)

67L36Driver said:


> Granddaughter's Arbor Day tree from last year.
> Red oak.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it's got a marker light perched on it this time around!


----------



## Dwayne Brown (Jul 20, 2017)

wow, congratulations


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jul 24, 2017)

Five baby giant sequoia up for adoption... anyone interested?




Two of the three I ordered online and planted last fall have all but died... realizing this isn't the best climate/location for these trees. "They" say they'll grow here, but mine aren't.
Seriously, if anyone wants these, send me a PM with your mailing address and I'll be happy to ship them out to you.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jul 27, 2017)

Yea! babies are moving up north!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 27, 2017)

67L36Driver said:


> Granddaughter's Arbor Day tree from last year.
> Red oak.
> 
> 
> ...



Yet again the twerp got nipped off by a squirrel this time. (****** tree rats!)

But there was enuff left and rain to keep him going.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jul 27, 2017)

All that "pruning" could be the best thing that could have happened to that little tree! It's a tough one, that's for sure.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 17, 2017)

The 'comeback kid' is doing well.




May have to actually prune it next Feb..


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 14, 2017)

A little off topic, we have a few Metasequoia (Dawn Redwood) around here. They were popular as ornamentals in the 50's and 60's. Still so a little. Every now and then some one would buy a new house in the winter, and call us, saying they had a big dead Pine in their yard that needed removing. We would go out to give an estimate and it would be a Metasequoia. We would tell the homeowner that the tree "Was Not" a Pine, and it "Was Not" dead! It was a type of Redwood and it looses it's needles in the winter. My inlaws neighbor planted 3 of them about 20-25 years ago and they are all 50-60 feet tall and close to 3 feet at the base, Joe.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm giving up on that species growing in my yard. Bad luck, or bad growing conditions, I don't know, but all three that I ordered and planted have died.
Oh well, plenty more trees on the planet to pick from.


----------



## thewalnutguy (Oct 24, 2017)

TNTreeHugger said:


> People can be real assholes.
> 
> Yes, that's what my trees are.
> I don't live in a subdivision and have one neighbor near my property line... and the waterline runs between us, so I won't be planting on that side of the property.
> ...




Actually, you CAN exert some control over the future even after you're dead and gone - conservation easement. I'm assuming your state/county have this option available. What goes into the easement is up to you. I'm working up a conservation easement on my 50 acres, that it can never be subdivided, no hunting, and a date before which my walnut planting may not be harvested for lumber. Conservation easements do reduce the market/resale value of the land, but that can be to your advantage if your county assessor will honor the easement when setting taxable value of the property.


----------



## bfrazier (Jun 24, 2018)

I admire you and your little trees! 

"A society grows great when old men plant trees whose shade they know they shall never sit in." 

I planted 50 Sequoias and 100 redwoods on one coastal Oregon property I had. 
I'm excited just to imagine what they may look like in 400 years, and they're already 40' and skying upward.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 24, 2018)

bfrazier said:


>



I love that quote, thanks for sharing.

Btw, I was able to order some trees from the Forestry Department last fall: 25 white pine, 25 yellow poplar, and 25 white oak. I planted 55 before I literally ran out of room...
The oak and poplar are doing better than I expected for a spring planting and most of the pine are hanging in there, I lost a few.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 24, 2018)

TNTreeHugger said:


> I love that quote, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Btw, I was able to order some trees from the Forestry Department last fall: 25 white pine, 25 yellow poplar, and 25 white oak. I planted 55 before I literally ran out of room...
> The oak and poplar are doing better than I expected for a spring planting and most of the pine are hanging in there, I lost a few.


Where have you been? we been askin about you. good to see you postin again.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 24, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> Where have you been? we been askin about you. good to see you postin again.


Awww, you missed me?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 24, 2018)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Awww, you missed me?


Of course.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 25, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> Of course.


 missed you, too.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 25, 2018)

I just figured you grew weary of all our gibberish nonsense.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 25, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> I just figured you grew weary of all our gibberish nonsense.


Gibberish nonsense I can handle. It's the meanness I grew weary of.


----------



## Oliver Durand (Aug 17, 2019)

Ropensaddle, every year weed gets planted in the flower gardens at our statehouse in Montpelier. No big deal , the gardeners just quietly remove the plants as they find them, but the news people always get a story out of it. 
Then there was the saga of the new decals that got put on the doors of the State Police cruisers https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo...nt-inmates-hide-image-of-pig-on-police-decals
It took four years before someone spotted it; or at least spoke up that they had............................


----------

